
Fred Phelps, Founder of Westboro Baptist Church, Dies at 84 - batguano
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/21/us/fred-phelps-founder-of-westboro-baptist-church-dies-at-84.html?hp&_r=0
======
numberwhun
Not to go against you, but nothing about that person deserves celebration. I
would rather you simply piss on his grave. Yes, the world is better for such
an awful bigot to be gone, but don't celebrate it. Rather just let it go
without any publicity. He doesn't deserve anything more.

------
batguano
There are not many people who's death I'd celebrate, but for this guy: yippee!

